# Arcmania/MJP lights



## Genna (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi folks, there are also Arcmania/MJP lights collectors here? The most are Made by TNC.


----------



## emarkd (Aug 19, 2018)

pm, thank you.


----------



## 808vudoo (Aug 19, 2018)

AMAZING COLLECTION...


----------



## sledhead (Aug 19, 2018)

Beautiful collection....I'll have to dig mine out.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2018)

808vudoo said:


> AMAZING COLLECTION...



Yes. Very cool collection.

I’d like to know what that short, fat, silver colored one is with the prominent cutout.


----------



## Genna (Aug 21, 2018)

Many thanks to all!

@magellan it‘s the final prototype of the Mega Micro.


----------



## magellan (Aug 24, 2018)

Very interesting light. Thanks!

Also luv the fluted tailpiece.


----------



## tdurand (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice collection Genna.
Here is what I dug up.


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 6, 2018)

Great collection tdurand!! All of the hits from TnC and Arcmania here!
Never saw a KeyLux in teal anno, real sharp!
Good to see you still have the Maxlite II that I polished and sold to you (BTW, that was back in 07'!?!?!).


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, great collection, and also luv the case.


----------



## Genna (Nov 8, 2018)

Another small gem of TnC. This one I received already modded by *LASER* with a SST-50 and DD!











Many thanks to all for let me see here awesome pieces!


----------



## tdurand (Nov 8, 2018)

LOL Lux, you're right. I forgot about that deal. So long ago....
I can't remember where and when I found that teal KeyLux. During the Lux V craze sometime and cost a fortune then. Prolly battling Kenster for hot sale.
It was fun putting all those together!

T




luxlunatic said:


> Great collection tdurand!! All of the hits from TnC and Arcmania here!
> Never saw a KeyLux in teal anno, real sharp!
> Good to see you still have the Maxlite II that I polished and sold to you (BTW, that was back in 07'!?!?!).


----------

